# Spied: Believed Third Gen Audi TT Mule Surfaces



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Near as we can tell, what you see here are the first known photos of a TT test mule. The car, obviously wearing bodywork of the current car, was caught testing in Spain albeit from a distance and shot on 1900s era camera phone judging on the graininess. Still, the shots (and there are many so follow the link) capture the car from several angles.

Granted, the bodywork is pretty much current TT so some might argue there's not much to fuss about but we do notice at least one change: note the hexagonal style grille. Our best guess is that the car is wearing a grille shaped like the new one in order to better simulate cooling but that's utterly and entirely a guess.

What we do know about the car is that the new TT will migrate to the same MQB architecture planned for the A3 and other Volkswagen Group offerings. Likely the TT will retain its aluminum space frame or perhaps make more use of different materials like CFRP (Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic) to make for better performance and economy. We're keeping our fingers crossed as well that Audi is planning for a rear Sport Differential as they have in the S4 because the Haldex-based quattro system expected to be employed uses a similar setup in its XWD format, already seen in production briefly by Saab before the latter went belly up.

TT fans should also take note and be most excited about Audi's new modular infotainment system that debuted last week at CES. Shown in an A3 interior display, the TT is also expected to receive this radically more impressive system.

There's no word on when the TT will launch but a concept version sometime this year (Paris in September?) wouldn't be a total surprise.

Check out more photos at AutoWeek.nl after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

